# Fabric Hunt



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm on a hunt for some more of this fabric. Originally I only had a little bit to try it out and see if I liked it. Well, I ordered a ton more. It came in today and it's, well, ugly to say the least. I assume it's a knockoff of the original. The colors are way off and it doesn't have the designers name on it like the other one does. If any of you have seen this anywhere please let me know, like I said I'm desperate.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

that is CUTE fabric!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Angelyn, what is the designer's name? Maybe we can find it that way.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I know! :smmadder: I was so excited today when the new fabric came, until I opened it........


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 10 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702938


> Angelyn, what is the designer's name? Maybe we can find it that way.[/B]



Susie Muise is the designer. I googled her and didn't come up with much.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Does it have the name actually ON the fabric, or was it on the spool? (not sure the name, the thing the fabric comes on) 
I hope you are able to return the bad fabric!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found the designer's website with contact information. Hopefully she can tell you where to order more fabric.

http://www.susiemuise.com/


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Ladys Mom - you beat me to it. The fabric is sooo adorable - I hope that you are able to get more. Does your original receipt give the name of the fabric or a style number? That might help when you contact them.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe you can order some through this person
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...I7SUNA%26sa%3DN


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I will check my fabric store if you like, Angeylnn. Do they have it in the stores?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have some of that fabric at my parents' house. I just called my mom to double check. The border say Susie Muise screen print D6116. I purchased the fabric from a Joann's Fabric Store. I can check my local Joann's and have my mom check her's, if you would like.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG..that is really cute. Hope you can find it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll check my Joanne's tomorrow. That sort of reminds me of the fabric you used for Noelle's birthday dress.

Edited: It is the same fabric you used for Noelle's birthday dress. The fabric is so cute in person. :wub2:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 10 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703179


> I have some of that fabric at my parents' house. I just called my mom to double check. The border say Susie Muise screen print D6116. I purchased the fabric from a Joann's Fabric Store. I can check my local Joann's and have my mom check her's, if you would like.[/B]


Yes that's it!!!!! :cheer: You are my hero today! Now at least I know where it comes from. We don't have a Joann's here. Would you mind checking your Joann's for me? I'd owe you big time if you were able to find some more.

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jan 10 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703190


> I'll check my Joanne's tomorrow. That sort of reminds me of the fabric you used for Noelle's birthday dress.
> 
> Edited: It is the same fabric you used for Noelle's birthday dress. The fabric is so cute in person. :wub2:
> 
> ...



Yep, it's the same fabric. Noelle is the one I originally ordered it for and I loved hers so much I wanted to add it to the site. If you'll check your Joann's too I'd really appreciate it. I'm wondering if they no longer print it since it's so hard for me to find.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I will check my local jo-anns for you tommorrow as well. Post and let me know how much you would want if I can find it.


----------

